# You gotta see this hog run!



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

A friend shared this on facebook and I just had to pass it on! :lol: A good reason to always use a playpen when you take your hog outside! :shock: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaPoqE5I ... r_embedded


----------



## Annabelle (Mar 19, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
literally dying over here

That's THE funniest thing I've ever seen! Hog races anyone?


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

That is just great, look at him go!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

:shock: 
Holy crap!


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

LOL, all I have seen Truffle do is sneak forward a bit to grab a mealie. That guy had somewhere TO GO. 
I also looked at the sleepign hedgehog clip that came up on the side. Sound asleep lying on his back on someone's hands. I was so happy Truffle fell asleep curled up on my hands with just his head tucked to the side and not in an unhappy ball. That guy TRUSTS his humans.


----------



## karennoel (Dec 20, 2010)

hahahaha, that is too funny. 
i'm free, i'm free!!!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That's one fast little hedgie :lol: Was that just my eyes or was he running fast enough to kick up dirt :lol: :lol: I would be in so much trouble if Sandra did this and I can see her trying, maybe a playpen wouldn't be such a bad idea


----------



## Tarynsgate (Sep 25, 2010)

That hog is a speedster! :lol:


----------



## iinustii (Mar 30, 2011)

That looked just like our Hugo running around  -- though in our case, he always runs inside, but still. That was so cute, haha!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Wow! I doubt I could keep up with him! You can really see why they need to have a wheel!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Hedgie Olympics gold medal winner!!! :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

:shock: . I wish mine would do that...until I had to catch them :lol: . When we go outside, I get the "This isn't funny, take me back in. Now :evil: ." look.


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

Oh my gosh, look at those little legs go! 

This made me smile


----------



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

Haha! He makes my Thaddeus look like a lazy bum!


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

Not available on mobile


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

shortnerdy said:


> Not available on mobile


I had that problem too, I had to wait until I got home to watch it.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

' :lol: HAHAHAHAHA!!! I actually laughed out loud. That little guy can run so fast!


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

CanadienHedgie said:


> :shock: . I wish mine would do that...until I had to catch them :lol: . When we go outside, I get the "This isn't funny, take me back in. Now :evil: ." look.


Hahahahaha so true... Dexter walks around, I get some cute pics, then he curls up and goes into hiding


----------



## JLF1995 (Jun 22, 2011)

That reminds me of my hedgie running outside!!!! But normally he gets distracted when he sees a grasshopper and he runs to it or finds taller grass and explore it.He does better on his wheel with no distrations. :lol: :lol:


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

too cute! I love the hedgie trot :lol:


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Oh my gosh! This cracked me up, it made me cry! It was so cute!


----------

